# What truck/SUV makes the best hunting vehicle?



## BoneHunter77 (Dec 23, 2008)

This is a spin off of an already existing thread. I thought a poll might organize it a bit to show true results.


----------



## cball917 (Dec 23, 2008)

back wen i was single it was a subaru brat. i loved that little thing. now its the everyday 4 door. yeah i keep a carseat in my hunting rig


----------



## shdw633 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a Ford Escape and as far as an all around hunting vehicle it does a great job, good gas mileage, handles all my gear and gets me where I want to go.  Has over 130,000 miles on it so far.  I don't have the 4X4 model but when I get another one it will be the 4X4 and most likely not the hybrid (too much extra for too little gas savings).


----------



## Limb_Hanger (Dec 24, 2008)

*Any Vehicle*

I think any vehicle that will get you theyre safely and on time....


----------



## satchmo (Dec 24, 2008)

We just got a jeep liberty 4 wheel drive . It is an atv with a/c, plus a smooth ride. Before this jeep I would have voted on the ford explorer.


----------



## money-dog (Dec 24, 2008)

Any truck thats paid for $$$


----------



## mattinthahatt (Dec 24, 2008)

*tahoe*

paid for 96 chevy tahoe 4x4. plenty of room in the back, plenty of power and i aint gotta worry bout scratchin it, and its mine all mine and thats the best part. not as bad on gas as you would think either.


----------



## timetohunt (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a 6 cylinder Nissan Xterra 4x4 I got in 2000 when they first came out. It has about 200,000+ miles on it and it has taken me over some really HAIRY country without (knock on wood) getting stuck. I love it. I have slept many a night in the back waiting to go hunt somewhere in the morning. Great car and a lot of fun.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 25, 2008)

1947 Willys Jeep...


----------



## burkehunter (Dec 25, 2008)

A late 80's or early 90's Izuzu Trooper with the back seats taken out. They have strong tops on them because unfortunately I have tested that part out.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 25, 2008)

I like my 92 Isuzu Amigo...................33x12.50's and a 2 inch lift....................may not look like much but it's paid for and I haven't got it stuck yet...................


----------



## ac914 (Dec 25, 2008)

2nd the TROOPER 31" MUD TERRAINS  and have'nt stuck it yet


----------

